# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам билет на концерт М.Жванецкого 11 сентября на 19:00

## Марго70

Продам билет на концерт М.Жванецкого 11 сентября на 19:00. 17 ряд 31 место. 650 грн. Тел 0672614188 Маргарита.

----------

